# Extending The Riding Season.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.c...d&v=NNYhl4BCh98

Innovative approach to winter riding.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

looks like really good fun ....once had a go on a polaris quad in the snow and that was superb.

Don't think the ski's would look too good on my RSV :naughty:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Have you never watched Speedway on Ice, Mike ? :huh:






It's a professional sport in Russia and Scandinavia: http://www.biker.0-ua.com/news/ledogar-lukhovitsy-2009/?lang=en

No ski's - just bloody great spikes in their tyres.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like a bit of fun. Are they just bolted to the cylinder heads? I am watching it on a small screen...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Phillionaire said:


> Looks like a bit of fun. Are they just bolted to the cylinder heads? I am watching it on a small screen...


Hi Phil, they are mounted on the crash bar.


----------

